# Harness or Collar?



## Tracy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi All
Barney (12 weeks) will shortly be able to go out into the big wide world!
I am little confused as to whether he should wear a harness and lead, which we bought but it is too big, or a collar and lead?
Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.
Many thanks
Tracy & Barney


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - my advice would be collar and lead if you can get him to walk nicely on it - ours both choke themsleves on collars when walking (not always, but mostly).

Harness is better for our girls for not pulling (some dogs pull more apparently) but they will 'induce' matts over time!

It's your choice - but a word of warning - a loose harness a dog can just walk backwards out of - the lead means it says still, they just pull or walk backwards and bingo - they're out.

Ian


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have always used a collar, I find a harness gets them to pull more personally.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Tracy
We use both for 15 week old Bo. She seems to prefer the harness and it's easier to clip the lead on as the ring of the harness is on her back and not hidden in the fur around her neck. But we have just started puppy training class and she has to wear a collar and lead there so we are getting her used to both. There are a lot of different harnesses around so you should be able to get one to fit. Bo's is a Puppia one and is nice and soft.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

remember...you will need a collar regardless, to attach their identification to etc. don't let them anywhere near a door without it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter always pulls on his collar and never on his harness I have no idea why?


----------

